# 1 yr old BT male PTS 9/4 GA



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wall Photos | Facebook

Contact lenore, [email protected]

*MUST BE PULLED BY A RESCUE*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How does it work with rescues out of state? Do they allow them to go out of state? And why do some require a rescue to pull them and not just a person that wants to adopt them? Sorry about all the questions, but down the road I wouldn't mind fostering or adopting from out of state...I just don't know how it works.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> How does it work with rescues out of state? Do they allow them to go out of state? And why do some require a rescue to pull them and not just a person that wants to adopt them? Sorry about all the questions, but down the road I wouldn't mind fostering or adopting from out of state...I just don't know how it works.


I think generally, a rescue can pull dogs from anywhere. Whether that rescue allows out of state adoptions is up to them, unless state laws prohibit. As far as the shelters- this particular shelter euthanizes all intakes unless A) owners reclaims or B) a rescue pulls. I assume a lack of funding is probably to blame in this case.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Where is this dog? Which shelter?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE

Please - this information needs to be in the header and links to more than a facebook page need to be included - shelter website, petfinder page, etc, and a picture always helps.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i believe georgia has dept of ag rescue requirements. they also have, i think, a list of approved and not approved rescues.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE
> 
> Please - this information needs to be in the header and links to more than a facebook page need to be included - shelter website, petfinder page, etc, and a picture always helps.


Some rescues are using fb pages for 'quick' information. I see this more and more. Though they do get a petfinder page up, initially the information and many pics are on the rescues fb page instead.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE
> 
> Please - this information needs to be in the header and links to more than a facebook page need to be included - shelter website, petfinder page, etc, and a picture always helps.


I'm sorry, I'm trying to find out more info. That was all that was posted. I'm waiting on an email with more location details.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jane - If the dog is in rescue, then he's safe - or they are getting the information from the shelter - so there should be some sort of page for the dog. Facebook, unfortunately, is kind of a cesspool for best practice rescue. 

Regardless, the more information the better - and the subject needs to be in that format to help people keep track of dogs better. 

katieliz - yeah I think each shelter in GA may have a list of rescues they work with, too, and you have to apply to get on a list for each one or work with a rescue partner (some are strict about who they work with, others will pull for anyone).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

1 year old boy going down on Tuesday. WE NEED HELP- who will foster him? Contact lenore, [email protected]
This shelter is in a very rural area and all dogs that are not reclaimed are euthanized...unless rescue can be found. *This guy pictured is GORGEOUS*!!!! He is in GA and has to go to rescue.
—


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Facebook, unfortunately, is kind of a cesspool for best practice rescue


I respectfully disagree.....many times you can share information quickly by cross-posting. 

I know of at least 3 legitimate rescues in my area that have fb pages. They also do petfinder page for individuals, but fb is much better for exposure. I seldom if ever see a bad thing come from such practices. And have seen people donate to a rescue to help medical(legit) issues before the dog can even be up for adoption(petfinder page) Jackson's story is an example, he had help with food and heartworm treatment before he could even be considered adoptable.

sorry to take this thread off track, but just wanted to comment on that comment


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am not talking about dogs who are in rescue, being adopted out using rescue policy from a legitimate rescue, just to clarify. 

I am talking the initial part - the "do you know where that dog is going" part.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I understand that....but an area shelter will post dogs, and the rescue may see them, cross-posted, so pulls and transports can be set up. 
"more than a facebook page"~~ sometimes there isn't anything more than that. 

I agree, the shelter is the one that is responsible for where the dog is going(cross-checking references) which my local one does whenever I pull for a rescue. But then, anyone can probably adopt from there by paying the $25 fee they charge


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think its just sad that there are only two options for this dog or he's put to sleep


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And the room they make when he's out won't necessarily save another


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There seems to be lots of GSD's looking for homes in GA or is it just me? Its probably a good thing I'm not close to there, I would be bringing home dogs daily


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry guys- I cant get any other information. They are only considering rescue pulls- and the rescue must make contact through the email address provided. I'll make sure I can get all the info next time before I post- Sorry again.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

According to a facebook posting the dog is at Cochran GA Animal Control shelter.

It is near Warner Robins which isn't too far from Macon.

Anyone have contacts with rescues near Macon/Warner Robins? 

Shelter info below (turn your speakers off too, it loads up with the 'who let the dogs out' song sheesh... and it loads very slowly.)

Cochran Police Department


----------

